
Edward Snowden, Bradley Manning, and the end of civil disobedience. - nreece
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/06/24/edward_snowden_bradley_manning_and_the_end_of_civil_disobedience.html
======
anorborg
I am unsure if the comparison to Snowden and Manning is valid. As the article
states Manning was/is in the military which basically has its own legal
system. Beyond that, if the act of civil disobedience is reliant on there
being minimal consequence, isn't that the issue? If something is important,
isn't the point that it is worth the risk? I cannot claim to known Snowden's
motivations, but accepting the consequences of one's actions seems an
important component of civil disobedience.

~~~
postnihilism
Do the consequences one suffers at the hands of another agent for performing
an action affect the moral quality of that action?

~~~
anorborg
Good question. I think in the context of civil disobedience it does. Though to
be fair, that is what the article is implying with Snowden. His motivations
could be completely different.

------
Yaa101
Question yourself this:

Why should Edward Snowden serve a lifetime in jail, or worse, get hanged
because of our collective sin of obedience and fear to structure of criminal
state executives?

